# Hornos Microondas que se dañan extrañamente



## taita (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola a todos, muchos saludos. Mi nombre es Omar. 
Soy nuevo en el foro. 
Tengo un inconveniente que considre palantear a ver si quizas alguien pudiese orientarme. Tenia un Microondas de los viejos (Manual o de Reloj)  el cual funcionò muy biien por màs de un año en lugar de mi casa. Lo retire sin estar dañado para colocar uno digital y lo instalè  en el mismo sitio. Alli funcionò por tresmeses. Extrañado por esta situaciòn, volvi a colocar el anterior (Manual o de Reloj) que estaba en  buen estado y el mismo solo funcionò por dos dìas. Pense en una fatal coincidencia y me quede sin el servicio del los artefactos por unos meses dando tiempo hasta conseguir un tècnico de confianza que los revisara. En este interim me han obsequiado uno nuevo (mas moderno) y para mi sopresa lo he puesto en lugar acostumbrado donde estaban los anteriores y solo funciono tres dias. Todos sin exepcion han quedado muertos, perdieron toda actividad electrica.
Estoy extrañado por estas coincidencias
Pasara algo en la conexion de mi casa que esta dañando los Micros? 
Tengo nevera, televisor y una computadora y todo esta funcionando sin novedad.
He probado el voltaje y el mismo tiene ciento veinte voltios y no parece tener caidas o picos de voltajes.
Puede la frecuencia que envia la Compañia del servicio electrico estar fallando y en consecuencia afectar estos equipos.
Que debo buscar?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 31, 2006)

Suelen ser culpa del fusible que envejece, deben ponerlos de muy mala calidad, casi el 90% de las veces es un fusible fundido.
El otro 9% suele ser lo manazas que somos todos.

Supongo que meten fusibles muy justos y ademas com poca refrigeracion, deben ser ceramicos y lentos.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 26, 2008)

necesito ayuda urgente
porque resulta que mi horno microondas empezo a emanar un fuerte olor asi que lo desconecte....
lo abri y descubri que el olor viene del secundario del transformador 
que esta todo derretido... porque paso esto? cual puede ser una razon por la cual se quemo el secundario? ayudaaa


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

PATOMU dijo:
			
		

> ....porque resulta que mi horno microondas empezo a emanar un fuerte olor asi que lo desconecte....
> lo abri y descubri que el olor viene del secundario del transformador
> que esta todo derretido... porque paso esto? cual puede ser una razon por la cual se quemo el secundario? ayudaaa



Esos transformadores no se reparan, vienen soldados (no se pueden abrir), muy posiblemente sea mas económico cambiar el microondas que su reparación

El motivo de la falla podría ser un capacitor con pérdidas o en corto, un diodo en corto, humedad en el bobinado, exceso de trabajo, o un montón otras causas.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 26, 2008)

fogonazo, puede ser que por ejemplo el microondas en su interior tenia un "pelon"
osea la pintura se habia salido.... entonces un dia rellené con pintura en sprite blanca? tiene alguna relacion con esto que paso?


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 26, 2008)

puede la pintura haber causado esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Si había oxido, es síntoma de humedad, que es una de las posibles causas.

Un posibilidad (Muy remota) es que el mismo solvente (Vapores) de la pintura halla debilitado la aislación del transformador, en general, el solvente de pinturas en aerosol ataca el barniz de los alambres de bobinados.

Para hacer la autopsia correctamente habría que ver el cadáver.


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 26, 2008)

entonces tu me dices que es muy remota la posibilidad de que por haber pintado la parte que estaba oxidada el horno se hecho a perder?
en todo caso era  muy pequeña la zona ... alrededor de 0.5 cm cuadrado...
mira el secundario esta muy arrurruscado... muy quemado...
de color negro y aun expele un olor muy fuerte...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

En efecto la posibilidad de que el solvente de la pintura halla afectado al barniz me parece remota.
El olor que percibes es el del barniz del bobinado quemado


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2008)

Supongo que la mejor forma de conocer la causa del daño es desarmar uno y examinarlo.


----------



## djim (Sep 21, 2009)

hey quien me puede ayudar, tengo un microondas samsung el cual no se ha instalado bien y se prende solo empieza a calentar y el cronometro en vez de ir asia atras va en aumento (es decir de un minuto pasa a dos, tres y asi sucesivamente) un amigo me dijo q le presionara por un largo rato el stop para reiniciar su programacion y me gustaria saber quien tiene alguna otra solucion para esto.


----------



## martin zambrano (May 5, 2010)

buen dia amigos tengo una falla con un microondas samsung modelo MG1340WA al abrir la tapa empieza a calentar sola sin darle ordenes!!! que componente puede estar defectuso?? quien me podria ayudar se lo agradeceria!! gracias!!!


----------



## alekse (Nov 19, 2010)

hola 
si esta bien mi idea si pongo 2  antenas de microondas en mi horno aumentaria la frecuencia  2.4+2.4=4.8 
dentro de mi horno microondas  y asi poder coninar mas rapido
atte
gracias


----------



## martin zambrano (Feb 23, 2011)

buen dia hermanos tengo un microondas q cuando voy a dar en el boton de inicio para empezar a calentar no se acciona me dijeron q se problema viene de la tarjeta donde esta impreso el display!!! no tengo ni idea q componente de esos pueda ser!!! gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 23, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia hermanos tengo un microondas q cuando voy a dar en el boton de inicio para empezar a calentar no se acciona me dijeron q se problema viene de la tarjeta donde esta impreso el display!!! no tengo ni idea q componente de esos pueda ser!!! gracias


 Pudiera ser, pero antes de eso habra que descartar si es la menbrana (especificamente el boton de inicio). Luego de  eso ver lo de la targeta.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2011)

taita dijo:


> Hola a todos, muchos saludos. Mi nombre es Omar.
> Soy nuevo en el foro.
> Tengo un inconveniente que considre palantear a ver si quizas alguien pudiese orientarme. Tenia un Microondas de los viejos (Manual o de Reloj)  el cual funcionò muy biien por màs de un año en lugar de mi casa. Lo retire sin estar dañado para colocar uno digital y lo instalè  en el mismo sitio. Alli funcionò por tresmeses. Extrañado por esta situaciòn, volvi a colocar el anterior (Manual o de Reloj) que estaba en  buen estado y el mismo solo funcionò por dos dìas. Pense en una fatal coincidencia y me quede sin el servicio del los artefactos por unos meses dando tiempo hasta conseguir un tècnico de confianza que los revisara. En este interim me han obsequiado uno nuevo (mas moderno) y para mi sopresa lo he puesto en lugar acostumbrado donde estaban los anteriores y solo funciono tres dias. Todos sin exepcion han quedado muertos, perdieron toda actividad electrica.
> Estoy extrañado por estas coincidencias
> ...



Que debes buscar? y que le paso a cada uno de ellos y si hay alguna correspondencia en las fallas de ahi determinas si fue casual o si hay algo externamente que los afecta..


----------



## martin zambrano (Feb 23, 2011)

disculpa la ignorancia con la menbrana te refieres al teclado??


----------



## martin zambrano (Feb 27, 2011)

buen dia tengo tres microondas en mi taller con la misma falla el boton de inicio no responde alguien de aqui me dijo q revisara la membrana pero no se ha que se refiere si es el teclado de goma del mismo???


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 15, 2011)

buen dia una pregunta como hago para medir un magnetron en que escala se mide?? me dijeron que se mide entre filamentos y de filamento a chasis pero no se en cual escala?


----------



## martin zambrano (Sep 18, 2011)

buen dia alguien podria ayudarme como hago para descargar un capacitor de microondas??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> buen dia alguien podria ayudarme como hago para descargar un capacitor de microondas??



Efectúa un puente sobre los bornes del capacitor con una resistencia de unos 2.2KΩ de un par de W durante unos 10 segundos.


----------



## martin zambrano (Sep 18, 2011)

2.2kilo ohmios y de cuantos watios esa resistencia?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Efectúa un puente sobre los bornes del capacitor con una resistencia de unos 2.2KΩ *de un par de W* durante unos 10 segundos.


----------



## martin zambrano (Sep 18, 2011)

con un par quieres decir 2 watios?


----------



## martin zambrano (Sep 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Efectúa un puente sobre los bornes del capacitor con una resistencia de unos 2.2KΩ (((que significa de un par de W???))) durante unos 10 segundos.



(((medio watio? 2 watios??????))


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 19, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> con un par quieres decir 2 watios?



que sí hombre... 
par = 2  
Si tenias dudas entre medio watt y 2 watts, hubieras puesto la mayor (2 W)
ya sabes lo que dicen: "es mejor que sobre a que falte"



alekse dijo:


> hola
> si esta bien mi idea si pongo 2  antenas de microondas en mi horno aumentaria la frecuencia  2.4+2.4=4.8
> dentro de mi horno microondas  y asi poder coninar mas rapido
> atte
> gracias



 Me pregunto como le ha de haber ido con su idea...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> (((medio watio? 2 watios??????))



Cuando te compras un "*Par* de zapatos" ¿ Te entregan *2* zapatos o la mitad de un zapato ?


----------



## martin zambrano (Dic 17, 2011)

buen dia socios tengo una falla con un microondas que al darle al boton de inicio para comenzar a calentar no arranca no calienta, le cambie el magnetron, diodo de alto voltaje capacitor y swiches de la puerta y nada que arranca!!! me parece que la falla esta en la tarjeta donde esta el display todos los botones los agarra bien menos el de inicio a que se debe esto? podrian ayudarme con eso gracias plis!!!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 21, 2012)

Pudiera ser que tienes la membrana dañada en el boton de inicio (se nota por un hundimiento,causado por las uñas), por lo que  esta no funciona, Si no tienes experiencia puedes dañar todo el teclado. lo recomendable es buscar otro teclado.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 21, 2012)

Puede ser tambien la mala calidad de la instalacion electrica de la casa... aunque esta solo es mi teoria. Lo digo porque cuando cambie mi instalacion mejoro el rendimiento en algunos aparatos, plancha, micro, lavadora.


----------

